# Need some pointers on Chickens........



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm sure that someone here has chickens and knows more than I do because I don't know much!!!!!!!!  
I've got 6 babies, they are 10 days old. Right now I have them in a big cardboard box with a light and I've gotten the right food for them. My question is, when can I move them outside? My husband (bless him!) is building me a fabulous little chicken coop and run. It should be ready in about 2 weeks I hope. I've read and/or been told anywhere from 3 to 8 weeks is when they can be put outside. I don't mind having them in the house but they can't be very happy in a box. It worries me having them inside and them not getting any sunshine or being able to scratch around. I know they love to do that. Right now here in Virginia it's a bit cooler than it should be this time of year. Day time is around 78 to 80 and the nights are about 48 to 52. Surely in two weeks the weather will warm up and if it does, what about putting the babies out in the day time and bringing them back in at night? I just wonder how easy they will be to catch in 3 weeks. Any suggestions anyone? I've got other questions but will address them later. The more I read the more confused I am.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Renee,

I'd definitely be keeping them in at night for right now, but I would also be giving them an hour or two out in the sunshine when it's warm. You need what's called a chicken tractor .. basically a bird cage with the bottom taken out. Pick a spot in the grass with both sunshine and shade, put the bottomless cage down and put the chicks inside with food and water. They will have a blast, destroy your grass, and then you move the "tractor" to another location the next time .. doesn't take long to do in an entire yard .. I do this with ducklings too .. they make chicks look like total wusses on the destruction end ..

Some folks use chicken tractors forever .. http://gladstone.uoregon.edu/~nfantasi/Chicken Tractors.htm

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

At ten days, these babies still need a heat source, a light bulb will do, and a pen big enough so that the babies can get as close or as far away from the heat as they feel the need to do so.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have used an old play pen that I got at a garage sale for baby pigeons. I cleaned it up and disinfected it. I put it in my porch and put screening over it, it works great! Just line the bottom with clean sheets, the kind where their little nails don't get caught in.

Treesa


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I have sort of hesitated to ask another "chicken" question but I've only found one "chicken" forum like this one except you have to agree to get all this junk e-mail to register and we get enough of that as it is!!  So my question is this. Out of the 6 babies I got I'm pretty sure that at least 2 of them are roosters and maybe even 3. They are in a 4 X 8 run attached to a 4 X 4 coop. Am I not going to be able to keep all 3 roosters in this space? If not, what do you do with them. I'm hesitant to let them run free but I don't want any fighting either. One of the smaller ones turned up with a bloody head a couple of days ago but to be honest, she picks fights. I've watched her.  But she's ok. I took her and cleaned her head up and in just 2 or 3 days you can barely tell she was in a scrap and it hasn't happened anymore. I'm just worried about this rooster business. I got these chickens strictly to have for pets and my amusement (and boy, at this age, are they ever amusing  ) and in only 4 weeks I hate to even think that I may have to give any of them up. Also, if the roosters are going to fight, at what age does that start? so I can be prepared.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Whatt breed are the chicks? Some breeds are more mellow than others. Believe me, I know, have a back yard full of chickens.
daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I have no clue. Just some pretty baby chicks I got for free. If I got a pic of the Mom and Dad, would you be able to tell what breed they are? They all look like different colored chickens to me.


----------



## Pigeon-girl1988 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Another message board*

http://p072.ezboard.com/bbackyardchickens Hi I post here frequently to ask questions/post about my 12 chickens. It is a great site full of very helpful people.


----------

